# what in the woods would eat a turd?



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Took one yesterday on a path about 100 yards from where I come into plot.walked by it a little bit ago and it was completely gone with weird tracks around it.it was mexican food if that helps.beef enchiladas.what you'll think?raccoons?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Must have been a turd burgeler.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Did you eat any corn??
If your in Alabama they may get you for baiting


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Dung beetles.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Skunk Ape...its how they stay smellin fresh.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> Did you eat any corn??
> If your in Alabama they may get you for baiting


no just the chips have corn.in Florida here.man im curious as to what ate it so I could use it for bait next time im hunting that animal.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

TatSoul said:


> no just the chips have corn.in Florida here.man im curious as to what ate it so I could use it for bait next time im hunting that animal.


That would be one nasty smelling food plot....:whistling:


----------



## yankee cousin (Sep 1, 2009)

Florida Panther!:thumbsup:


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

This thing here:










Look how it devours that steamy pile like it was a TexMex buffet. OoooooWeeee!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Piggy


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Seriously - any animal that has a mouth will eat it, but it was probably a coyote


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Maybe a pig but most dogs/yotes will eat it also... My buddy dropped a fat turd one day and forgot to flush and his Boxer came out with toilet paper hanging from his mouth and no more turd.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

TailRazor said:


> Maybe a pig but most dogs/yotes will eat it also... My buddy dropped a fat turd one day and forgot to flush and his Boxer came out with toilet paper hanging from his mouth and no more turd.


 :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

i know this is gross but when we dog hunted we had a guy with this dog that if he saw you slip into the woods with any kind of paper (the dog, not the guy) he would follow you and take care of the ground cleanup on the spot..... and if you squatted long enough, well he would clean you up as well!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Must have been the elusive.....

Crapacabra
or 
Chupacrappa
or
Chewacrappup 

or....

raccoon


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Must have been the elusive.....
> 
> Crapacabra
> or
> ...


Now that's funny


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)

Si Robertson.....


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

The rain last night dissolved it into the ground.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

flounderpounder28 said:


> The rain last night dissolved it into the ground.


thought about that but the paper was still good.turfs were gone.we didn't get much rain over here in clarksville.
on another note dropped a nanny doe an hour ago.she went 80to yards and dropped


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Check her stomach contents.... maybe she's the turd eater?


----------



## MissSnatch (Jul 25, 2012)

Opossum. They are the nastiest animal in the woods.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)

Si Robertson.....


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> i know this is gross but when we dog hunted we had a guy with this dog that if he saw you slip into the woods with any kind of paper (the dog, not the guy) he would follow you and take care of the ground cleanup on the spot..... and if you squatted long enough, well he would clean you up as well!!


Yep, A Dog hunter ate it!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

MissSnatch said:


> Opossum. They are the nastiest animal in the woods.


^^^^^ they are the nastiest ^^^^^^^^


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Probably a possum or 'yote, but if everything was not digested it could've been something bigger, like a hog or something bigger. I'm not an expert on what eats turds in the wild but have heard if poop still have nutrients in it (i.e. whole corn kernels that weren't fully digested) just about anything will eat it to get the rest of the good stuff.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (My Phone)
> 
> Si Robertson.....


Haha, beat me to it!


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

TatSoul said:


> Took one yesterday on a path about 100 yards from where I come into plot.walked by it a little bit ago and it was completely gone with weird tracks around it.it was mexican food if that helps.beef enchiladas.what you'll think?raccoons?


Bahahaha, It concerns me more that you cared enough to check on it!:whistling:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*One more....*

Must be an Obama supporter.

You can feed them all kinds of crap and they come back for more.

But they are most fond of bullsh*t.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

archer-1 said:


> bahahaha, it concerns me more that you cared enough to check on it!:whistling:


x 2


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Found the culprits....


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

espo16 said:


> Found the culprits....


WT....that is so wrong in so many ways. I feel bad for laughing at those...


----------

